# why?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Why is it when fish poop they poop long strings of it instead of pinching it off in smaller sections? My buddy is over tonight and asked that and i didnt have the answer. I was hoping one of you might have it for him....Thanks.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think because they use less toilet paper that way.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

haha but really lol


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

no colon


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

So no colon means they can't pinch it off?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I see people comment that long poos mean too much food at one intake...don't know if that's right or not. My fish don't usually have long poos, short ones that break off mostly. (GADS...the fish poo discussion ... (facepalm))


----------

